# Manchester Reptile Club 8 (31 July) THE HERP(i)ES



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, here are the details of the July meet at which we're having the 1st annual Herp(i)es awards!










THE HERP(i)ES!

5 Categories: SNAKES, LIZARDS, SHELLS, AMPHIBIANS & INVERTS.
(you are permitted to bring only 1 animal from each category)

SNAKES & LIZARDS are divided into sub-categories
“Normal” Snakes:
0-2 yr olds
2 yrs +
Geriatric + disabled

Morph Snakes:
0-2 yr olds
2 yrs +
Geriatric + disabled

The Big 5 (Retics, Burms, ‘Condas, Afrocks & Scrubs):
Under 6’
Over 6’

LIZARDS:
0-2 yr olds
2 yrs +
Geriatric + disabled

There is an extra mystery category, the details of which will be released on the Manchester Reptile Club Facebook Group a week before the event!


Rules:
Only one animal per household is allowed to be entered in each category (i.e. 1 snake, 1 lizard etc).
All entrants must be personal pets and not shop stock.
Please only bring animals that are being entered in the competition.
All animals must have a name (if you don’t name your pets, make one up!)
Each category has a 1st, 2nd + 3rd prize rosette.
The judges decision is final....THIS IS JUST A BIT OF FUN!

Scoring:
10 points for prettiness (markings etc)
10 points for temperament
10 points for health (skin condition etc)
1 point for attending the May meet
1 point for attending the June meet
OR 3 points for attending BOTH!

I look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Forgot to add....
ALL ANIMALS BEING ENETERED INTO THE HERP(i)ES MUST BE REGISTERED BY 7:30pm:2thumb:


----------



## fannieannie09 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I'll defintely be going! I'm hoping to bring young kevin and I'm moving tomorrow to stockport so wish me luck! I can't wait for the club now!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Good stuff!:2thumb:


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

I will actually be able to come to this one as the last working day of the month is the FRIDAY!!!!!! and I get PAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chris, you know the rules about bringing a snake after you've owned it for so long? 

I want to bring my macklots python who I bought off KathyM....I've had him 2 months and shes had him about 4/5 and he came from MPA...

does this count as 6 months as we all know each other?!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey everyone....

It was great to run into so many of you at the Donny show yesterday.....sorry if I didn't get chance to chat for long, I only had the last hour to look round and get my shopping done:2thumb:


----------



## pace_ (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey, this is round the corner from me. What's the deal with Hognoses?


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

pace_ said:


> Hey, this is round the corner from me. What's the deal with Hognoses?


In what respect?



caffers1982 said:


> I will actually be able to come to this one as the last working day of the month is the FRIDAY!!!!!! and I get PAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Chris, you know the rules about bringing a snake after you've owned it for so long?
> 
> ...


My personal opinion is no, if the living conditions of the animal has changed (viv etc) then it could contract something from that - not that im saying you have infected vivs but its a precaution.

At the end of the day though, its Chris's decision so wait for the official reply from him.


Hope to see you all there, it should be fun. if a little cramped, but were looking for larger venues soon.


----------



## pace_ (Mar 21, 2011)

swift_wraith said:


> In what respect?


In the sense of them being mildly venomous, are they a no go or safe to bring?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

pace_ said:


> Hey, this is round the corner from me. What's the deal with Hognoses?


Very welcome...we've had them before.:2thumb:


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

Should be coming with daughter Emily again, maybe son Ben. They want to enter their snakes in the herpes but that will count as two snakes in the same catergory from the same household. Shame :sad:. Will either have to pick between them or not bring any.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Tibicar said:


> Should be coming with daughter Emily again, maybe son Ben. They want to enter their snakes in the herpes but that will count as two snakes in the same catergory from the same household. Shame :sad:. Will either have to pick between them or not bring any.


ooooo...awkward one.:hmm:

There are 2 reasons why that rule is in place. Firstly so that the room doesn't get too full....we are already stretching the place to capacity! Secondly, so that the prizes will hopefully be spread out more. 

So as it would be unfair to allow anyone to bend the rules on this one, I'm afraid you'll have to choose between which to bring...sorry! Maybe you should have your own contest to see which kid is best behaved over the month:whistling2:

Whatever you decide, both kids will be allowed to enter the special mystery category. To find out what that is, you'll need to join the facebook group, as the details of it will be released there first!:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Or why don't you have one kid enter a snake, and the other enter the beardie? Problem solved!: victory:


----------



## Kazza2326 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi All

I will be there and i am bringing ny normal Royal *"Buttercup":flrt:*

*I started attending this club from the May meeting and i love it cant wait for the next one in July it just seems ages off never mind it will be worth the wait:lol2:*


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Aye, well it'll be a shorter gap between the July and August meet because we'll have to have that one a week early!


----------



## ChelseaK (Jun 12, 2011)

Oooh i so wish i could come to this but i have absolutely no way of getting there/back! Plus i've only had my snake for 4 weeks =[ Maybe next year!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

I Really really.... can't wait :roll2::roll2:
Yaaaaaaaaaaaay:jump:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

ChelseaK said:


> Oooh i so wish i could come to this but i have absolutely no way of getting there/back! Plus i've only had my snake for 4 weeks =[ Maybe next year!


Well, we have a meeting every month....so maybe august?:2thumb:

And Swinton's not that far!


----------



## ChelseaK (Jun 12, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Well, we have a meeting every month....so maybe august?:2thumb:
> 
> And Swinton's not that far!


Ooh maybe August then! & It's because i don't drive and trains stop running to here around 7 i think. Thats if they'd actually let me on with a snake ha. 

I'll just demand that my boyfriend drives me there since i've been to some of his silly car meetings :whip:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

A lot of people get the bus....and yes, reps are allowed on public transport...just don't wave it around everywhere!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

BUMP!:2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2008)

*Spw exotics*

hello everyone its good to see this club is going strong
i cant decide what to donate as a raffle prize this month ????
any suggestions ????


----------



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

Jon, How about a 45 x 45 x 45 Exo Terrarium, oh and fix the raffle. It'd go nicely with the mat stat i won at the last meet :2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> hello everyone its good to see this club is going strong
> i cant decide what to donate as a raffle prize this month ????
> any suggestions ????


You're too good to us! I feel a bit guilty sometimes as SPW is our best prize contributor:no1:

Because you kindly gave us half your shop last month, we split it into 2 lots, so we've got a load for this month too! We've got a big night planned for the august meet though, so any contribution would be amazing for then! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2008)

*spw exotics*

dont worry we are more than happy to support the mrc 
as we have gained a few more good customers from it
we have decided to donate a 24"viv exotic vivarium this month :2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

mooselee said:


> Jon, How about a 45 x 45 x 45 Exo Terrarium, oh and fix the raffle. It'd go nicely with the mat stat i won at the last meet :2thumb:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> dont worry we are more than happy to support the mrc
> as we have gained a few more good customers from it
> we have decided to donate a 24"viv exotic vivarium this month :2thumb:


awwww...you lot are ace!:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I think I shall pop round to SPW myself sometime soon to pick it up and have a good nosey at all your fantastic reps:2thumb:

(not today though 'coz I'm INCREDIBLY hungover!)


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> (not today though 'coz I'm INCREDIBLY hungover!)


Chris, you're ALWAYS hungover. I bet you have a trade account at bargain booze. :whistling2:

Still got lots of prizes from SPW at my house as we had to split them. Also have a repti-glow 5.0 strip bulb spare I'll bring along. As well as Jacobs photo. Looks like i'm gonna need a bigger car!!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

swift_wraith said:


> Chris, you're ALWAYS hungover. I bet you have a trade account at bargain booze. :whistling2:


That's libellous!

Just went to the feet fish place with the hope that having my toes kissed by little fishies might chase off the hangover


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> I think I shall pop round to SPW myself sometime soon to pick it up and have a good nosey at all your fantastic reps:2thumb:
> 
> (not today though 'coz I'm INCREDIBLY hungover!)



I must have some booze. I demand to have some booze. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> That's libellous!
> 
> Just went to the feet fish place with the hope that having my toes kissed by little fishies might chase off the hangover


I love the feet fish thing, so relaxing. Did it get rid of the hangover?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

It's been baby week for MRC....

Scorplings for me, leo's for Ant and Tracey, gerbil's for Michael and I'm guessing that there are a couple of new baby skunks floating around by now!

Anyone else had any new babies to report?:flrt:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Re-posting the rules for The Herp(i)es here (just in case anyone doesn't know about them. The meet is on the 31st July.:2thumb:

THE HERP(i)ES!

5 Categories: SNAKES, LIZARDS, SHELLS, AMPHIBIANS & INVERTS.
(you are permitted to bring only 1 animal from each category)

SNAKES & LIZARDS are divided into sub-categories
“Normal” Snakes:
0-2 yr olds
2 yrs +
Geriatric + disabled

Morph Snakes:
0-2 yr olds
2 yrs +
Geriatric + disabled

The Big 5 (Retics, Burms, ‘Condas, Afrocks & Scrubs):
Under 6’
Over 6’

LIZARDS:
0-2 yr olds
2 yrs +
Geriatric + disabled

Rules:
Only one animal per household is allowed to be entered in each category (i.e. 1 snake, 1 lizard etc).
All entrants must be personal pets and not shop stock.
Please only bring animals that are being entered in the competition.
All animals must have a name (if you don’t name your pets, make one up!)
Each category has a 1st, 2nd + 3rd prize rosette.
The judges decision is final....THIS IS JUST A BIT OF FUN!

Scoring:
10 points for prettiness (markings etc)
10 points for temperament
10 points for health (skin condition etc)
1 point for attending the May meet
1 point for attending the June meet
OR 3 points for attending BOTH!


----------



## Carl_Hincks1 (Jan 23, 2011)

I had my babies remember!! 

Criss, text me. Got a new phone and no numbers


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> That's libellous!
> 
> Just went to the feet fish place with the hope that having my toes kissed by little fishies might chase off the hangover


I'm dying to try the fish pedicure, it sounds blissful


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

yardy said:


> I'm dying to try the fish pedicure, it sounds blissful


It's amazing....i go regularly now and I've got a loyalty card. The one in the Arndale is the most reasonable, and the staff are great. Only downer is that people keep walking in and staring at your feet which is a bit odd!


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

fish would choke with my feet.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Carl_Hincks1 said:


> I had my babies remember!!
> 
> *Criss, text me. Got a new phone and no numbers*


Doing it now...I assume you're on the same number?


----------



## Lydz13 (May 22, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> )
> 
> SNAKES & LIZARDS are divided into sub-categories
> 
> ...


Are there many disabled/geriatric snakes???? I can't quite put snake + zimmerframe together mentally...


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Lydz13 said:


> Are there many disabled/geriatric snakes???? I can't quite put snake + zimmerframe together mentally...


This is for snakes with kinks or lizards with tails missing or getting old so they aren't in tip top condition. This category is probably going to be the easiest to get a rosette, so the clever people would enter into this one.:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't forget that the mystery category will be announced next weekend on the MRC facebook group! So join now to get an extra chance of winning!:2thumb:


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Weve got another 18 snake hatchlings and 6 gecko eggs in the incubator. woop woop!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

So we've finally got the rosettes for The Herp(i)es, and they're looking good! I'm sure your rep rooms will look great with a bunch of these on the walls!:no1:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Been down to SPW today, and they have LOADS of good stuff in at the mo (I have my beady eye on a lovely rosy boa). I took Rosy with me and she adopted one of the adorable Bengal X kittens they have running around there.
Anyway, they've given us half the shop again for the raffle...including a star prize of A 24" VIVEXOTIC VIVARIUM!!!!! Nice one guys....thanks very much!:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Details of the mystery category for The Herp(i)es are now published on the Facebook group....so join it and get involved!:2thumb:


----------



## Carl_Hincks1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Think you should put it on here too. My fb has gone weird


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Nope!:lol2:

That's the whole point of joining the group, you see. I'll post it on here in a few days maybe.:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Only a few days to go!

Please don't forget that children above 10 yrs are welcome, so long as they are supervised by their parents all the time....thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Only a few days to go!
> 
> Please don't forget that children above 10 yrs are welcome, so long as they are supervised by their parents all the time....thanks:2thumb:



That solves the "Do I bring Ben?" issue. He's only 8. Should be there with Emily though. Still debating what to bring.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Tibicar said:


> That solves the "Do I bring Ben?" issue. He's only 8. Should be there with Emily though. Still debating what to bring.


Aye, I'm sorry about that. We've had to turn down another 8 yr old. Just because it's a pub and we started to get smaller and smaller children coming....so we've had to put a cap on it. Sorry!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Bumpy Bump!

ONLY 2 DAYS TO THE HERP(i)ES!

Here are the prizes:2thumb:


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

Emily and I are coming and bringing lavender striped king snake. All I have to do is find it again!!!!!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

APPARENTLY I'M SILLY IDIOT AND DELETED THE DETAILS OF THE MEET......PM ME IF YOU'RE STUCK AND NEED TO KNOW MORE ABOUT IT!:2thumb:


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> APPARENTLY I'M SILLY IDIOT AND DELETED THE DETAILS OF THE MEET......PM ME IF YOU'RE STUCK AND NEED TO KNOW MORE ABOUT IT!:2thumb:


What time is it? What time do people start arriving? Emily wants to know if Babs is coming? I swear she'd steal that snake if she could.:lol2: Personally I'd love to meet a blue tongued skink.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

Tibicar said:


> Emily and I are coming and bringing lavender striped king snake. All I have to do is find it again!!!!!


I mean find "the new dane Bank" NOT the snake.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Tibicar said:


> What time is it? What time do people start arriving? Emily wants to know if Babs is coming? I swear she'd steal that snake if she could.:lol2: Personally I'd love to meet a blue tongued skink.:mf_dribble:


Hiya...unfortunately, both Babs and Sausage (my BTS) are both heavily in shed! Really disappointed as they were both going to be entered, so they're gonna have to stay home.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT!

Ladies and Gentlemen....

get ready for the first annual

HERP(i)ES AWARDS!!!!!!!


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT!
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen....
> 
> ...


WHAT TIME IS IT???????:bash::bash::lol2::bash::lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

7pm....animals being entered into the competition have to be registered by 7:30


----------



## urbandruid (Jan 21, 2011)

Here are my pics from the evening, to go with Anthony's. :2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

ooooooo noooooo , i missed The HERP(i)ES competiton Damn 
I hope eveyone Had fun without me & missy:lol2::2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

urbandruid said:


> Here are my pics from the evening, to go with Anthony's. :2thumb:


Pics are amazing....... as always : victory:: victory:: victory:


----------

